# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 2.9.5

## gsm_bouali

*VolcanoBox 2.9.5*      *MTK6582 add new flash support**MTK6592 add new flash support**Optimize SPD6531 Read and Write**SPD6820, Read factory file add new method**SPD8810, Read factory file add new method**SPD7710, Read factory file add new method**Optimize MTK6575, Write Bin file**Optimize MTK6577, Write Bin file**MTK6571+EMMC add new Cpu Encrypted Phones Support**Some Bugs Solved*      *Important note:
 Only Volcano Module exe will not able to run. You have to Extract/Copy  Volcano Module update files into Volcano YellowStone folder to able to  Work fine !!  
  To Download VolcanoBox YellowStone 
 Index of ./VolcanoBox/Volcano_YellowStone_(BaseFiles)/ 
  To Download VolcanoBox Module 
 Index of ./VolcanoBox/Volcano_Module_Regular_Updates/ 
  To Download OLD Updates
 Index of ./VolcanoBox/Old_Updates/Updates/ *  *Help  Us to Add more things in Volcano.... Simply Recommend VolcanoBox to  your all Friends... More We Sale.... More New Things We ADD... So Every  thing is now in your hand... If you want we add many more things help us  in SALE...*    *Download*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

